# 1970 stalls then pull start rope stuck



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Was cleaning up the old classic I purchased a few weeks back and getting her ready for whatever Mother Nature blows in. Pulled on the pull start rope and on the 3rd pull she started up. I adjusted the choke and had every intention of letting her run for 5-10 minutes just to get her juices flowing. All of a sudden she stalls. I pull the rope and it would not move and was stuck. I check to see if the gas shutoff is open and it is. Oil is as it should. So I removed the plug and the rope moved freely a few times. Replaced the plug, pulled the rope start and she started up again then stalled shortly thereafter. Any idea what I gotta do or what I should do? 
I know she's old but ran like a champ the day I brought her home. 
Oh and explain to me as if I was a 5 year old because I am not mechanically inclined but when provoked, somewhat capable.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

joee5 said:


> Was cleaning up the old classic I purchased a few weeks back and getting her ready for whatever Mother Nature blows in. Pulled on the pull start rope and on the 3rd pull she started up. I adjusted the choke and had every intention of letting her run for 5-10 minutes just to get her juices flowing. All of a sudden she stalls. I pull the rope and it would not move and was stuck. I check to see if the gas shutoff is open and it is. Oil is as it should. So I removed the plug and the rope moved freely a few times. Replaced the plug, pulled the rope start and she started up again then stalled shortly thereafter. Any idea what I gotta do or what I should do?
> I know she's old but ran like a champ the day I brought her home.
> Oh and explain to me as if I was a 5 year old because I am not mechanically inclined but when provoked, somewhat capable.


I had a Tecumseh 5hp on my 1996 MTD snow blower and I hated the dam thing because it could run nice one moment and then for no reason start running like crap. Also it was loud and a pain in the but to start especially when left outside in the cold and I broke the recoil on it several times. Now I have a 1 pull to start great running powerful and quiet HF Predator 212cc. Here it is blowing 10 inches of snow in my driveway.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Joe it could be a few things but we have to eliminate the most important. First does it start again after you wait for a time? If so then as soon as it stalls again remove the spark plug, leave it attached to its wire and lean it against the engine part that has no paint next to the plug hole with the switch on if it has one, crank and see if you can detect a spark, you may have to close some light source as it may be hard to see the small blue spark. So if there is no spark then wait like before then crank it some more if the spark comes back if so then it sounds like the coil could be cracked.
Report back here with your findings and we can help you further. 
Good Luck


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Try letting it run with the gas cap a little loose to eliminate a blocked vent in the cap. It could also be a collapsed fuel line not letting enough gas into the carb. As Normex suggested, check for spark immediately after it stops or have an inline spark checker already inline to the spark plug.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok, I got home from work today and drained the old gas out of the tank and put in some fresh mixed with sea foam. And she started up and ran until the tank ran dry. 
So the dummy that I am decides to make an attempt on cleaning the carb and I took it apart no problem, sprayed everything down with carb cleaner and put it back together again. I attempted to start it and nothing. It was then that I notice what looks like a silver 22 cal bullet with a spring going through it laying on the ground next to my blower. I have no idea what this piece is or where it's supposed to go. Any assistance greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Around Joisey, it could very well be a bullet!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I'll just take a few wild guesses, does the bullet have threads on it?
It sounds like a jet but maybe you should deassemble it again and see where it might go with the size it has, I'm sure experts like Shryp and Grunt might have a good idea of this. Good Luck


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Is it leaking gas now? Sounds like the float needle and spring


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats the main jet


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Around Joisey, it could very well be a bullet!


If it is , I'm gonna return fire


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes was leaking but I shut the gas from tank and it stopped




jtclays said:


> Is it leaking gas now? Sounds like the float needle and spring


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

43128 said:


> thats the main jet


My daughter has my cell phone in her car otherwise I would take a picture but it looks like a piece I used on a lathe to cut metal back in metal shop in high school


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

jtclays said:


> Is it leaking gas now? Sounds like the float needle and spring


Ding, Ding, Ding - I think we have the winner. It sure sounds like the needle valve. Heres is a link with pictures to show you how to reinstall it.

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh (Lauson) Series 3 Carburetor 632334a


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Agree with grunt and jtclays, likely the float needle. It will drop right out without notice if you don't know its there and the float drops down when you take the bowl off. Gotta be it based on what you're describing. Easy fix...follow grunts link or search tecumseh carb repair on YouTube and you'll see it.
Nice link btw grunt, never saw that page, great detail and instructions.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank a bunch. I see now where that piece goes. Great link and I'll make an attempt to fix what I broke, lol. 
Great link BTW



Grunt said:


> Ding, Ding, Ding - I think we have the winner. It sure sounds like the needle valve. Heres is a link with pictures to show you how to reinstall it.
> 
> Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh (Lauson) Series 3 Carburetor 632334a


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Nice link btw grunt, never saw that page, great detail and instructions.


Hello Ray (nice name ), there is a sticky under the maintenance forum with a link to many different carb repairs and more. It is a valuable resource of information.

Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Grunt said:


> Hello Ray (nice name ), there is a sticky under the maintenance forum with a link to many different carb repairs and more. It is a valuable resource of information.
> 
> Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety


I wish I go back to that day when I signed up, wasn't one of my more creative days. I went pretty basic on the name thing, lol.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Used the link provided by Grunt yesterday and fixed the carb like it should be. Now the darn thing won't start though.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Is the float adjusted right allowing enough fuel flow?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If the fuel is on, throttle up, key on, spark plug reattached. Pull the plug and check for spark. Got spark? Assuming fuel is full (you said you ran it dry the other day)........check the oil level. It may be way over because you were sucking fuel into the engine when the float needle was not installed the other day. If it is way over it will likely smell of gas and needs to be drained and refilled with proper oil and amount. Just as precaution put a rag over the spark plug hole when you're checking for spark in case you are full of fuel in there.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> I wish I go back to that day when I signed up, wasn't one of my more creative days. I went pretty basic on the name thing, lol.


I am not making fun of your user name. It describes who you are and what you own. If I went with that formula, I would be Ray 38080.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Grunt said:


> I am not making fun of your user name. It describes who you are and what you own. If I went with that formula, I would be Ray 38080.


I know you weren't making fun! No offense taken, it's all good man! I was just commenting cause I find myself jealous of all these cool usernames people have and mine is so...eh...


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Almost a week and no luck getting her started. I may have to take her to a professional.


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't give up...You had a running engine..Maybe try this:..besure spark plug is dry, and cylinder also...keep gas shut off...open throttle, leave choke open, spray briefly in carb mouth with can of carb cleaner...pull recoil...Does it start and run for few seconds..?? Let us know..


----------

